# Mitchell Nautil Pro



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Cheap price on the Mitchell Nautil Pro (6500) which I believe was discontinued.

http://www.ffo-tackle.com/


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*they also have 7500*

They also have the 7500 which has a huge line capacity.
I bought a 6500. I was impressed by Sandcrab's reel when he caught that striper at Point Lookout during the blitz that the boater ruined.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Husky,

I got one myself. Price at digitaldagger.com is 147, saved about 100 bucks. Nice... 

Gonna be a great reel to match up with tica or tsunami....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Glad to be of service*

I guess you got the free lures and tackle box tray?
Which size reel did you get? 6500 or 7500?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I got the 6500. I think Sandcrab had the yellow version which has the faster retrieve. I guess Sandcrab with old age needs that feature....  but I do like the yellow...

My reason for getting 6500 is because I don't need a bigger reel for line capacity when I can put power-pro or something similiar. Also with smaller reel, I can put it on my 7', 9', or 11' foot rods. 

I also got the free plano box and two plugs... now I have to figure out how to tell my wife how I bought another fishing reel... does your wife know?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*No she does not know*

but she will know tonight. She knows a deal when she sees one. 54 for what retailed over 150 is a good deal even in her book.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

It is a deal... I will be financing this by selling some of my reels in the swap meet. 

One correction, the reel we got is the fast retrieve version. Great for plugs and spoon casting!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*6500*

Are those the 6500 C3 or CL reels?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Orest,

these are N6500PGV models. GV models have the fast retrieve feature on them. 

Husky, what rod you gonna outfit with this fine reel?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*9' Tica*

I believe this will go on the nine ft TICA rod that currently has the fin nor reel on it. The fin nor reel will likely move to the 8' fin nor rod (a true fin nor combo). I have some stuff I could sell (like that penn baitcasting reel), but I'll just hold on to it all. Stuff is good to hang on to.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Bad news... read some bad reviews about this reel but for the price and warranty I'm willing to take the chance...

http://www.stripersurf.com/tackle101_N1.html


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Not too impressed by review*

With all due respect to Bob D'Amico, no one with anything inside their head reads a review of a reel that involves only taking the reel apart and bases their opinion of the reel on that review. With regards to whether the reel is "waterproof" or not, seems like a decent review. However, what kind of a review does not include using the product? I don't want to read a review of a reel, rod, etc. until someone has used the product. 

When the TICA rods came out everyone said they were so wonderful. Then people started using them and had problems with the guides breaking. Suddenly, the TICAs had some reliability/quality issues.

That said, I have heard of people having problems with the Nautils. There is a reason they are being discontinued (or so I heard). They are not a $160 reel. However, I just paid $54 for it. Having used SandCrab's reel, if I get two or three good years (that's only about 20 fishing trips for me) out of it, I'm happy.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Real bad reviews.

Great article though.

Good luck with the new reels.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

jangwuah said:


> *I got the 6500. I think Sandcrab had the yellow version which has the faster retrieve. I guess Sandcrab with old age needs that feature....  but I do like the yellow...
> *


Young grasshoppers!

1. Yes - the reels are discontinued.

2. Yes - they are waterproof (not as good as a VS though)

3. No - the reel I have is the 4:6 to 1 (SLOW) retrieve to make those Rebels come in R-E-A-L S-L-O-W for the IRI bass. They like a slower retieve. Also, the slower retrieve means more power (faster retrieve=less torque).

4. The reels do have problems and if I get a couple of hard, jetty-fished years out of it, I will be happy. No other reel except the VS can handle saltwater spray night after night on the jetty. 

5. That was the first spinning reel that I have purchased since 1986 and will probably be my last...conventional is the way to go!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I put so much trust in Jangwuah*

that I cancelled my order. I hope the reel works out for John and you can rub it in my face.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 9' Tica*



HuskyMD said:


> *I believe this will go on the nine ft TICA rod *


Copycat! 

It is a sweet setup though!!


----------

